# Supermoon lunar eclipse Sunday night



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This is tonight, Sunday September 27

I'm confused about when it's happening though! Does anyone have a reliable source?

Here on the west coast, pacific time... I'm trying to figure out when I should start watching. I think the total phase starts at 10:11 p.m. eastern or 7:11 pacific but the eclipse "starts" earlier. What does one see before the total phase?


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

I found this site with an animation of what to expect.........


http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2015-september-28

Part way down on the right side, enter your city and watch an animation or live.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

That's fantastic, thanks so much


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

did i tell you about the mohawk clan mother's moon ritual though?

part of is that you ask grandmother moon, at the time of the full moon, to take things out of your life. It's the beginning of the waning phase of the moon so it's a time to lose things.

james you could ask for terrorists to be kept away from your trip to turkey


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking awesome in Ottawa so far... clear night...beautiful.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> james you could ask for terrorists to be kept away from your trip to turkey


I honestly don't see the harm in asking grandmother moon. Thanks, I will.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

It's a bit like watching the speedometer tick over to 100,000 kms. Might be pretty, though.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

wendi1 said:


> It's a bit like watching the speedometer tick over to 100,000 kms. Might be pretty, though.


Or watch your Toyota get stuck at 299,999. http://socalspeedometer.com/speedometer-dies-at-299999-km-or-miles-why/


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

so markets drop tomorrow thanks to this
moon? no thanks!


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Cloudy in Toronto, can't see the moon... sigh But we'll go outside in half an hour anyway, maybe there'll be a window of opportunity


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I honestly don't see the harm in asking grandmother moon



i believe talking about it might zap the success. There are several moons before your trip, though? so plenty more opportunities, just don't tell in advance.

keep in mind that a new moon works just as well. It's a waxing moon, it will grow bigger. It's a time to ask for things that one wants to get, such as a safe trip to turkey


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This was spectacular. Clear sky here, lots of people in the building came up to the rooftop patio and we all watched it. Lots of drinking and moon gazin'


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Had a good view here as well, just a few clouds passing here and there.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

That's a great photo, how did you take that? What kind of camera?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Just a cheap Canon DSLR with 200mm lens on a tripod from my backyard.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

That's a gorgeous shot! We had full cloud cover here so couldn't see a thing.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

cashinstinct said:


> so markets drop tomorrow thanks to this
> moon? no thanks!


Seems like I was right :biggrin:


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

cashinstinct said:


> Seems like I was right :biggrin:


Yep - and I'm happy to have seen the beautiful shot of the bloody moon and that some of the orders got filled today :biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

cainvest said:


> Had a good view here as well, just a few clouds passing here and there.
> 
> View attachment 6057




such a beautiful picture! that is a perfect man-in-the-moon, no?


----------

